# what to have with porridge?



## Carina1962 (Sep 6, 2011)

I sometimes have porridge for my lunch before going to the gym and i'd like to know do you have any ideas what i can have with it - today i had it with a chopped banana and some blueberries and some dried fruit (very small amounts i have to say) thanks


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 6, 2011)

Mmmm, getting back into porridge season. As well as dried fruit I like chopped apple in mine (add after cooking for some crunch) or I've also tried broken up pecans.


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2011)

how about adding a tiny bit of  vanilla extract to it as it cooks to give a beautiful vanilla flavour.

 Cinnamon, nutmeg, ground cardamon and ground coriander seeds are lovely too.
how about some sliced up pear only small amounts though


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 6, 2011)

Steff said:


> how about adding a tiny bit of  vanilla extract to it as it cooks to give a beautiful vanilla flavour.
> 
> Cinnamon, nutmeg, ground cardamon and ground coriander seeds are lovely too.
> how about some sliced up pear only small amounts though



mmm these sound like mighty fine ideas, I have podge every Sat and Sun morn with good old skimmed milk only - boring !!


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 6, 2011)

at weekends have a nip of whisky on it, v nice!


----------



## Salinda (Sep 6, 2011)

I have cinnamon, nutmeg and half a banana every morning with my porridge and really look forward to it.  Vanilla sounds interesting.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Sep 6, 2011)

I add a bit of bran when cooking, and then just sweetener on top - mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 6, 2011)

I agree! Some interesting suggestions (mine have already been covered).

I like that vanilla idea too.

Andy 

p.s. The Scots amongst us must be cringeing though!


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2011)

Well you know I have some uses lol......enjoy


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh dear. You Sassenachs are awful! The criminal things you do to your poor innocent porridge, it's enough to make a good little Highland quine weep.

I just have a little salt and loads of black pepper in mine.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 8, 2011)

*porridge*

I have been putting 60g  porridge  + 40g sultanas 250mmm milk then 2 minutes in the microwave.  

but I am looking to change that  not sure how


----------



## FM001 (Sep 8, 2011)

Steff said:


> how about adding a tiny bit of  vanilla extract to it as it cooks to give a beautiful vanilla flavour.




Turns my stomach at the thought of it, if you want a sweet taste try adding some fruit.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 8, 2011)

Andrew said:


> I have been putting 60g  porridge  + 40g sultanas 250mmm milk then 2 minutes in the microwave.
> 
> but I am looking to change that  not sure how



Have you tested your levels after that Andrew?

For me, it does sound a little heavy carb-wise and I'm not known as a low-carber! 

I use 45g (maximum) of oats and would probably reduce the sultanas by 50-75%. I'd also make the porridge with water rather than milk, but add a splash of semi-skimmed once cooked.

Andy


----------



## FM001 (Sep 8, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Have you tested your levels after that Andrew?
> 
> For me, it does sound a little heavy carb-wise and I'm not known as a low-carber!
> 
> ...



Alternatively make with water as Andy says and add 2-3 spoonfuls of yogurt or cream.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 9, 2011)

*poridge with vanilla extract*

I love the idea of adding vanilla extract to porridge I will try that,  I have been having weetabix or oatibix for breakfast for months,  I had cause to go in my parents attic,  (having free insulation installed  empty the attic ) ---- 107 packets of breakfast cereal -- almost all of them the supersize packs,  a pack a week for over 2 years!!!!  So I have not had porridge since I was diagnosed.  Some how it tastes better made with semi skimmed long life milk, I love the idea of adding vanilla extract to porridge I will try that,  I have been having weetabix or oatibix for breakfast for months,  I had cause to go in my parents attic,  (having free insulation installed  empty the attic ) ---- 107 packets of breakfast cereal -- almost all of them the supersize packs,  a pack a week for over 2 years!!!!  So I have not had porridge since I was diagnosed.  Some how it tastes better made with semi skimmed long life milk,


----------



## Andrew (Sep 9, 2011)

*tested*

Hi Toby  until today i have not had a meter, a friend gave me a spare as my dr say's i do not need to test / anyway he said that the test stips were expensive!!



toby said:


> Alternatively make with water as Andy says and add 2-3 spoonfuls of yogurt or cream.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 9, 2011)

*porridge*

Hi Andy - I found that if use 60g porridge I do not need a snack I can go to lunch time without feeling the need, but must consider options now. Andrew








Andy HB said:


> Have you tested your levels after that Andrew?
> 
> For me, it does sound a little heavy carb-wise and I'm not known as a low-carber!
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 9, 2011)

Andrew said:


> Hi Andy - I found that if use 60g porridge I do not need a snack I can go to lunch time without feeling the need, but must consider options now. Andrew



It is better, as a diabetic, to eat often and little rather than infrequently and lots. It's good to avoid spiking your blood glucose levels and spread your carb intake throughout the day as evenly as possible (with the odd indulgence though!).

And regarding the point your GP saying about you not needing to test. Your 17+ after eating breakfast is evidence why that sort of sloppy thinking needs to be firmly kicked into touch!

Andy


----------



## David H (Sep 9, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I agree! Some interesting suggestions (mine have already been covered).
> 
> I like that vanilla idea too.
> 
> ...



I'm a Scot by birth though an Irish Citizen, True Scots have salt or butter and black pepper. YUK! 

I like mine sweetish so I use Brown rice syrup on mine, no rubbish like fruit, nuts, seeds. Double YUK!

Sugar, honey or brown rice syrup is fine by me!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 9, 2011)

*try rhubarb*

I was wondering about trying rhubarb
not the canned stuff the proper sticks or maybe
 farm food freezer shop keeps it frozen




David H said:


> I'm a Scot by birth though an Irish Citizen, True Scots have salt or butter and black pepper. YUK!
> 
> I like mine sweetish so I use Brown rice syrup on mine, no rubbish like fruit, nuts, seeds. Double YUK!
> 
> Sugar, honey or brown rice syrup is fine by me!


----------

